# [Solved] Hd 5670 512mb gddr5 or 1gb ddr3?



## rajat100493 (May 18, 2011)

Which one should i buy hd 5670 1gb ddr3 or 512 mb ddr5. Both are available at the same cost of 4334rs.


----------



## ico (May 18, 2011)

Get HD 5670 512MB GDDR5.


----------



## Sarath (May 18, 2011)

512 mb ddr5 from what i read



> DDR3 vs. DDR5? - Graphics-Cards - Graphic-Displays


----------

